# Anyone Loom Knit?



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have recently started loom knitting. I made a hat this week and followed the pattern, used the green loom (for youth and small adults) yet, the hat will not fit my 6 yr old.  The opening barley streatches but the rest of the hat does. What did i do wrong?
Anyone know???


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,
I loom knit all the time. You will find that you have to use a bigger loom than suggested to fit most people. My mom likes to make hats and found out, like you did, that the recommendations in the instructions are not right. Also, don't pull your yarn so tight. I like to use the loom for my hand spun yarns because I don't have to worry about my tension as I do with knitting needles. Plus when knitting with thick and thin singles, I can work some of the twist out of the thinner sections. The project always comes out without twisting.


----------



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't tried loom knitting yet and am new to knitting in general, but my first thought was what type of yarn did you use? Was it the yarn the pattern suggested?

How is loom knitting? Is it fast? 

Emily


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, that makes me feel better. Knowing that i am not the only person that has had this happen. 

I used a store bought "homespun" from Wally World. I have not spun enough of my own to make a hat yet.

I love loom knitting. I have just learned how to do a pearl stitch on it. Looks so nice!

I really want one of the wonder sock looms from Da-loom. Plus a spinning wheel. I am pinching my pennies for that one!

thanks for ya'lls help!!:banana02:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have never tried loom knitting. But my first thought is to think about tension. How tight are you pulling that yarn. I would guess that a gentler hand and a looser yarn would help a lot. Just my guess.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Not being a needle knitter, I don't know this personally, but I'd think tension is as big an issue with looms as with needles.
Specially since it's the rim of the hat that's tight.....I'd think you had it all tight, and loosened up as you went along....
I haven't advanced very far with the different stitches.....limited time, ect.....
but I find I can go in circles real well. I don't like the 'loop da loop' around the pegs method either..too hard to control tension for me. 
There are all kinds of groups out there for loom knitters.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I use the green circle to make hats for children and women all the time without a problem. It is really fast to make up hats this way. I make a lot of my chemo hats on it, but we have to use acrylic yarn for those (because they worry about people with wool allergies). My friend makes purses, scarfs, and other things on it, but I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Have you had any instances where just th cuff was tight? I think it has something to do with the way i took if off the loom. The pattern i was using was a basket weave on the top, then regular stitches down the sides. So the last thing i did was the cuff, rather than the top like with a stocking hat. If i recal, the pattern had you move the stitch over and bind it off that way until you got to the last peg. I think that is what caused it to be tight. No give that way or something. What other way could i finish off a hat like that???


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I also loom knit .
It depends on which stitch you use as to which loom works.
Double knit is very stretchy and the green loom will work.

The yellow loom is usually too big unless you are using a tight stitch.
Being new at it you are probably wrapping too tight.

The simple e stitch is a tighter stitch.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I've done several hats on the loom and noticed that I occasionally tend to pull the stitches too tight during the overlap for the cuff of the hat. I am loving these looms and have asked for a long one for Christmas to make blankets and such with.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Funny, I used the size up for a hat with the same yarn and it's too big for my head - even with all the puffy, curly hair in it. I wear it, but was thinking of using the green loom for the next hat. I just did the regular e-stitch and made the cuff first.

I did a double knit on a long loom to make panels for an afghan. Two skeins of homespun brand yarn per panel, three panels, made a wonderful afghan. The edges come out a little uneven - big at one end and tighter at the other, but when pieced together right and double crocheted around the entire thing twice, it holds it shape well and evened out all the edges.

The looms are great, but I tend to look at them as not fail proof. As easy as it is, there is a learning curve and practice projects are needed to adjust the techniques if one is looking to make a quality item as an end result. I haven't played around with it enough to find a way to make the beginning end and actual end equal in tension. I'm not even sure that's possible. Has anyone been able to accomplish this on a knifty knitter?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I do ok with the hats that way now. I just remember to wrap a bit more loosely than I think is correct, because I will ease up later in the project. I won't know if that works on other projects until I get a long loom.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

The stitch you use will also make a BIG difference. How many times were you wrapping the pegs too (if you used the e-wrap.)

I love loom knitting.. I could go on and on about it.

Just incase your intersted (or anyone else)
I took my hay twine and loom knitted rugs out of them.
They make the BEST outdoor rugs. About.com and Craft magazine talked about my rugs (ok, maybe that's bragging but they really are good outdoor rugs.)
Here is a link to one of the patterns I did for Craft magazine (I also did a really cool fish scarf for them in another issue):
http://www.craftzine-digital.com/craft/vol04/?pg=115

Here are a couple of my patterns that I had on Loom knitters circle magazine:

http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_09_17_archive.html

http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_12_14_archive.html

Here are some patterns I posted on my blog for my readers (all free of course):
Ponytail holder
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_04_18_archive.html

Mason Jar lid cover- (**also good to see how to get the rubber band in it for the Pony tail holder as well. I took some nice pictures to show how to do it on this one.)
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_09_19_archive.html

Santa hat pattern-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_11_12_archive.html

Simple scarf-
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2008_03_20_archive.html

Hay twine into a curry comb for livestock 
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/2007_02_04_archive.html

I also have a few patterns in CinDwoods book that she put out a few years ago. A childs sweater, a jacket, an apple, and a coaster.

Happy loom knitting!

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------

